

Functional programming: A step backward - jebblue
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=functional%20programming%3A%20a%20step%20backward&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CFAQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerworld.com.au%2Farticle%2F429617%2Ffunctional_programming_step_backward%2F%3Ffp%3D4%26fpid%3D1398720840&ei=z_H1T_SbGqbs2QXm6IzPBg&usg=AFQjCNEKmSTrdDvKDFL0QXcMaJdmBxQtMQ

======
dons
Blog spam?

Contains snippets from RWH mis-rendered...

~~~
jebblue
blog spam? HN gives us the ability to post interesting url's, I thought it was
interesting so I posted it.

